# MoCA Network has suddenly gone down...



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello All,

I've been happily using my Tivo Roamio Pro 6-tuner for almost 4 years along with 3 Tivo Mini and a Roamio basic 4 tuner all networked together using MoCA with the Ethernet/MoCa bridge on the Roamio Pro.

20170313_072321 by William Shivers, on Flickr

All of the sudden all MoCA communications stopped the other night. My Roamio Pro says it is configured for Ethernet/MoCA but the network status is is showing MoCA is down on the Roamio Pro.

I've tried about everything I can think of to reset it from powering down my entire network and bringing it back up including all devices on the network. To resetting the Roamio to just Ethernet and then activating it as the Ethernet/MoCa bridge again.

Other than not having MoCA communications (The Mini's are unusable) My Roamio Pro is working perfectly, Ethernet communication are fine to the Roamio.

I've ordered a Actiontec MoCA 2.0 Ethernet to Coax Adapter that I will try as a Ethernet/MoCa bridge instead of using the Roamio as the bridge and see if I can get all the MoCA devices talking to one another again.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013J7L6BW/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
The only error message I get is when configuring for Ethernet and or MoCA on the Roamio I get the following error message saying Tivo can't find a router, I hit retry and it seems to be happy except MoCA doesn't come up. I'm not sure what "Router" Tivo is talking about as all routers are functioning normally on my network.https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013J7L6BW/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

20170313_072153 by William Shivers, on Flickr

Any ideas what is going on? Is my Roamio Pro having internal problems finally after 4 years?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Just to be clear, you have a MoCA adapter on your Roamio Pro?
It has a built-in MoCA. 
Roamio basic and OTA models do not have MoCA built-in.
Is your router MoCA capable?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What software version is your Roamio Pro running? (See 'Software version' on the System Information screen.)


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

No Moca adapter on the Roaming Pro, I have been using the built in Ethernet/Moca bridge built into the Roaming Pro without problems for nearly 4 years. All components of my network are MoCA compatible as evidenced by its perfect working record for 4 years, till just 3 days ago. There have been no changes in hardware or software.

The Roaming Pro is currently running 20.6.3.RC15-USA-6-840


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Similar situation recently reported was due to a Mini that had gone haywire. Have you tried keeping ALL other TiVo devices powered-off, and then trying the Minis one-at-a-time?

Also, do you have a "PoE" MoCA filter installed on the incoming cable provider line?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Also, when you can afford to lose the TV signal to the Roamio Pro, a quick test would be to connect a MoCA-configured Mini directly to the Roamio's coax port, eliminating all outside factors. Try a couple Minis in case one of them is the problem device.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Similar situation recently reported was due to a Mini that had gone haywire. Have you tried keeping ALL other TiVo devices powered-off, and then trying the Minis one-at-a-time?
> 
> Also, do you have a "PoE" MoCA filter installed on the incoming cable provider line?


I'll try shutting down all the Tivo's in the morning as well as the Actiontec that I use on the Tivo Roamio 4-tuner in my SIL's room for Ethernet connectivity over MoCA. Definitely worth a shot. The oddball router failure message has my interest peaked right now, even though my network appears to be working as designed...

I've threatened to cut the Charter/Spectrum technicians fingers off if they remove my POE filter ever again! They don't speak MoCA apparently. It is still in place as it should be... I don't call them very often anymore, If I can't resolve internal problems it's a pretty sure bet Spectrum can't either or will most likely make it worse trying... -lol-


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Have you tried reboot everything including the router?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pshivers said:


> The Roaming Pro is currently running 20.6.3.RC15-USA-6-840


Ok, phew. It doesn't help YOU, but it provides me some relief that your symptoms aren't the first wave of some new MoCA glitch introduced with 20.7.1.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes... I've restarted everything on my network...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> Have you tried reboot everything including the router?


Seemingly...


pshivers said:


> I've tried about everything I can think of to reset it from powering down my entire network and bringing it back up including all devices on the network. To resetting the Roamio to just Ethernet and then activating it as the Ethernet/MoCa bridge again.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

pshivers said:


> Yes...





krkaufman said:


> Ok, phew. It doesn't help YOU, but it provides me some relief that your symptoms aren't the first wave of some new MoCA glitch introduced with 20.7.1.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


I received 20.6.3.RC15 about a month ago, I may have been among the last to get that update...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pshivers said:


> I'll try shutting down all the Tivo's in the morning as well as the Actiontec that I use on the Tivo Roamio 4-tuner in my SIL's room for Ethernet connectivity over MoCA.


Just to be clear, without any other MoCA devices powered-on, the Roamio Pro will still report the MoCA status as down, but hopefully the error message won't be present. You could then turn on one of the Minis to see if it can establish a MoCA connection, then another -- though I'd recommend powering off each Mini after testing, to test each of them individually.

And then maybe try the direct connection test, above, in post #6.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Just to be clear, without any other MoCA devices powered-on, the Roamio Pro will still report the MoCA status as down, but hopefully the error message won't be present. You could then turn on one of the Minis to see if it can establish a MoCA connection, then another -- though I'd recommend powering off each Mini after testing, to test each of them individually.
> 
> And then maybe try the direct connection test, above, in post #6.


Good to know. I've already turned off all the Mini's, but have the same result so far. Only MoCA device left on is the ActionTec in my SIL's room. That will have to wait till the morning, For some reason she gets grouchy when I wake her up to test network devices in her room! ;-)


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm having the same issue.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

Success! (Well so far...)

I turned off all three of my Tivo Mini's earlier this evening but left the ActionTec on in my SIL's room (It's late, I'm not waking my wife or my SIL up, I like living!).

I tried resetting the MoCA bridge on my Tivo Roamio Pro earlier but it did not seem to make a difference. I tried again about an hour later and the network status screen started updating! Yeah!

20170313_221443 by William Shivers, on Flickr

So I have a working MoCA communications link with the Tivo Roamio Basic in my SIL's room that uses a ActionTec for Moca/Ethernet communications.

Next I plugged in the Mini in one of the bedrooms and it came up working OK!

Next was the Mini in the patio and it is working OK also!! 2 out of 3!!

Only mini left is the one in the Master Bedroom that will have to wait till morning as my wife is already asleep in there, (I like sleeping there too, which won't happen if I rudely wake her up! -lol-)

If powering up that Mini works I'll have to assume one of the Mini's was whacked and a cold restart has fixed it. If it brings the MoCA network down, then I have found my bad Mini!

Thanks for the suggestion to power off the Mini's!! Good thing to know!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Fingers crossed...

Here's the related thread I referred to earlier... Bolt & MoCA stopped working randomly


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

Here is the final diagnostic and my resolution...

My oldest Tivo Mini, (By a few weeks), is faulty, throwing multiple errors on the MoCA network and generally just acting badly, losing connection and locking up during use. This behavior apparently goes on long enough that it begins interfering with the operation of the other Mini's in the house and eventually shuts the entire MoCA network down... By unplugging this one Mini, all MoCA network problems went away.

Example of errors being seen from one of the other Mini's...
20170314_124316 by William Shivers, on Flickr

20170314_124329 by William Shivers, on Flickr

It just so happens I received a pair of "Actiontec MoCA 2.0 Ethernet to Coax Adapters" today. So I set one up for the misbehaving Tivo Mini, changed the Mini to Ethernet access instead of MoCA and viola, the Mini is well behaved again and I'm back to a fully functional MoCA network on all Tivo's! Added bonus I now have a Ethernet port available in that bedroom that I was in need of, just need to add a Ethernet Switch to use it for multiple devices!

Problem Solved, Thanks All for the Help!!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pshivers said:


> Added bonus I now have a Ethernet port available in that bedroom that I was in need of, just need to add a Ethernet Switch to use it for multiple devices!


It's like your Guardian Angel was just giving you a nudge...!

p.s. Thanks for the detailed followup.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

Btw, I received 20.7.1 on the Roaming Pro night before last..

Everything appears to still be working well...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gages97 (Mar 25, 2004)

I rebooted my Roamio Pro w/ 20.7.1 and Moca stopped working. Had to connect an ethernet cable. Moca network in the rest of the house from my Verizon router is fine (on other Tivos I use actiontec routers or Motorola devices as Moca bridges). Something that was working has now stopped working.


----------

